# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  صنایع علم وصنعت یا خواجه نصیر ؟؟؟

## sina-ag

میدونم از نظر سطح علمی علم و صنعت قوی تره ولی دانشجو هاش زیاد راضی نیستن از دانشگاه علم و صنعت میگن محیطش زیاد خوب نیست حالا موندم کدومو اول تو انتخابام بزنم خواجه نصیر یا علم وصنعت !!؟

----------


## مسیح

محیطشو که من خبر ندارم
اما علم و صنعت بقول خودت بهتره دیگه تو صنایع
اگه اشتباه نکنم زاهدی سرشت و(ایوزیانم بود که فک کنم دیگه تو دانشگاه تدریس نکنه) اینا علم و صنعت هستن که کتاباشون تو دانشگاهها تدریس میشه و واسه ارشد بچه ها میخونن
اگه بخوای ارشدم بدی بری علم و صنعت فک میکنم راهت آسونتر بشه و یه قدم جلوتر باشی

----------


## m40

مشخصه علم و صنعت سرتره ولی خب انتخاب با خودتونه....
من بودم میرفتم علم و صنعت :Yahoo (105):

----------


## khaan

از نظر اعتبار و بازار کار قطعا علم و صنعت بهتره

----------


## sina-ag

تو قوی تر بودن علم وصنعت که شکی نیست . ولی با  بعضی دانشجو  هاش صحبت میکنی  آدمو دلسرد می می کنن نسبت به دانشگاش  . احتمالا بعد امیر کبیر  علم و صنعتو بزنم پس اینطور که شما میگید .(امیدارم همون امیر کبیر قبول شم :Yahoo (21): )

----------


## sepanta1990

> میدونم از نظر سطح علمی علم و صنعت قوی تره ولی دانشجو هاش زیاد راضی نیستن از دانشگاه علم و صنعت میگن محیطش زیاد خوب نیست حالا موندم کدومو اول تو انتخابام بزنم خواجه نصیر یا علم وصنعت !!؟


علم و صنعت. خواجه نصیر مجمع الجزایره! هر دانشکده ش یه طرف شهر.
محیطشم والا ۵ سال پبش که خیلی خوب بود

----------


## sina-ag

> علم و صنعت. خواجه نصیر مجمع الجزایره! هر دانشکده ش یه طرف شهر.
> محیطشم والا ۵ سال پبش که خیلی خوب بود


شما علم و صنعت بودین ؟؟؟ راضی بودید از دانشگاه ؟؟

----------


## sepanta1990

> شما علم و صنعت بودین ؟؟؟ راضی بودید از دانشگاه ؟؟


بله من ورودی ۸۷ بودم. محیطش خوب بود، بزرگ بود امکاناتش زیاد بود.مثلا اونجا بغل هر دانشکده و ساختمون لوازم التحریری و کپی بود الان ما تو شریف کلا دوتا کپی داریم برا کپی کردن یه جزوه نیم ساعت باید تو صف وایسی.
اونموقه دانشکده هاشو داشت توسعه میداد یه دانشکده برق زد خفن.البته همون سالم من اومدم بیرون.بقیه دانشکده ها رو هم همینطور داشت توسعه میداد.هر گوشه دانشگاه ساخت و ساز بود. مجتمع تفریحی ورزشی داشت درست میکرد هم استخر داشت هم... کلا یه مجتمع کامل البته قسمت نشد ببینم چی از اب در اومد ماکتش که چیز خیلی باحالی بود.
یه زمین فوتبال بزرگ داره وسط دانشگاه!کلا از نظر امکانات فک کنم بین دانشگاههای تهران اول باشه!
سطح علمیشم خوبه.
من فقط رام خیلی دور بود خوابگاهم نمیتونستم بمونم(البته خوابگاهشم خدایی خوب بود) اذیت شدم. و الا خود دانشگاه خیلی خوب بود.

----------


## sina-ag

> بله من ورودی ۸۷ بودم. محیطش خوب بود، بزرگ بود امکاناتش زیاد بود.مثلا اونجا بغل هر دانشکده و ساختمون لوازم التحریری و کپی بود الان ما تو شریف کلا دوتا کپی داریم برا کپی کردن یه جزوه نیم ساعت باید تو صف وایسی.
> اونموقه دانشکده هاشو داشت توسعه میداد یه دانشکده برق زد خفن.البته همون سالم من اومدم بیرون.بقیه دانشکده ها رو هم همینطور داشت توسعه میداد.هر گوشه دانشگاه ساخت و ساز بود. مجتمع تفریحی ورزشی داشت درست میکرد هم استخر داشت هم... کلا یه مجتمع کامل البته قسمت نشد ببینم چی از اب در اومد ماکتش که چیز خیلی باحالی بود.
> یه زمین فوتبال بزرگ داره وسط دانشگاه!کلا از نظر امکانات فک کنم بین دانشگاههای تهران اول باشه!
> سطح علمیشم خوبه.
> من فقط رام خیلی دور بود خوابگاهم نمیتونستم بمونم(البته خوابگاهشم خدایی خوب بود) اذیت شدم. و الا خود دانشگاه خیلی خوب بود.


اگه اینطوریه علم و صنعت و  اول میزنم پس . ممنون از راهنمایتون.

----------


## Behrus58

معلومه علم و صنعت.
هم به خاطر خود علم و صنعت،هم به خاطر اینکه مقابلش خواجه نصیر رو گذاشتی.خواجه نصیر صنایع و مکانیک و موادش باهمن و کلا یه ساختمونه مثل دبیرستان سه تا رشته که تازه صنایع و موادی ها شاگرد های ضعیف اون دبیرستان هستن به دلیل وجود مکانیکی ها!این واقعیتی هست که دوست خوبم که مکانیک خواجه نصیر درس میخونه گفت.
به علم و صنعت انقدر بدبین نباشید.از نظر زیبایی از امیرکبیر هم بهتره.جو خوبی هم داره از دوستام که م.شیمی علم و صنعت هستم اتفاقا راجع به شنیده هام پرسیدم و گفت که اغراق میشه.

----------


## sepanta1990

> اگه اینطوریه علم و صنعت و  اول میزنم پس . ممنون از راهنمایتون.


خواهش میکنم. خواجه نصیرم خوبه البته ولی مهمترین مشکلش از نظر من همین مجمع الجزایر بودنشه.ولی علم و صنعت همه امکانات یکجا و در دسترسته
موفق باشی

----------

